# 2 Bilder ineinander übergehen lassen?



## BigJuri (19. August 2002)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Frage. Wie kann ich zwei Bilder mit einem Verlauf ineinander übergehen lassen? Ich hab schon ein bisschen im Forum gesucht aber nix gefunden.

MFG, BigJuri


----------



## Nino (19. August 2002)

Das Thema gab es erst vor kurzem

Hier, das Tutorial


----------



## freekazoid (19. August 2002)

aaaaaahh! ich krieg die kriese...und das um diese zeit...

:denken: , 

oder...


----------



## Nino (20. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von freekazoid _
> *
> :denken: ,
> *



Geil, ein neues "Smilie"


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (20. August 2002)

Oder einfach mal die Augen auf machen.
Gib mal unter Suche "Verlauf" ein.
Da bekommst du XX Threads mit dem Thema Verlauf und Ebenenmasken, also erzähl mir keine ******** vonwegen ich hab nichts gefunden.
Die Leute tippen sich hier die Finger wund um Leuten zu helfen und ich denke du solltest etwas respekt zeigen und dir wenigstens etwas Mühe beim Suchen geben.

Genauso wie "suche Bilder von dem und dem"
Ich geb ein Stichwort in der Google Bildsuche ein und finde wieder hunderte von Bilder. 
Ich such die besten raus , pack die Dateien in eine Zip Datei und höre danach "Genau das hab ich gesucht".
Da komm ich mir geringfügig ver*****t vor.
Da hab ich noch Glück, dass ich Spass an der Sache habe.
so far
AnonymerSurfer


----------



## Marvin (20. August 2002)

entschuldigung aber wo sind wir denn hier!?

der kerl hat gefragt, einer hat NORMAL geantwortet (sowas gibts hier auch nicht mehr oft...), und dann kommen die ganzen leute die sich wirklich in jedem verdammten thread darüber aufregen dass jemand nicht suchen gedrückt hat oder einfach eben nicht WEISS wie sowas geht.
leute die hier mal ne zeitlang mitlesen und dann wirklich mal ne frage haben trauen sich ja schon garnicht mehr hier was zu posten weil sie garantiert derbst von den tollen gfx-rulern hier niedergemacht werden. ist vielleicht hier grade nicht so schlimm aber es fällt doch auf!

denkt euch doch mal ihr sitzt in der schule und fragt den lehrer was was ihr nicht verstanden habt und der schnauzt euch an "READ THE F*CKING SCHULBUCH!!!"... mein gott wo kommen wir denn da hin!

ich geb ja zu, manche fragen sind schon verdammt hohl. dann gibt man entweder ne antwort und ist halt mal ein wenig hilfreich (wenn die frage denn wirklich so hohl und die antwort so einfach ist) oder lässt es bleiben.
is ja wirklich nich mehr schön hier...


----------



## freekazoid (20. August 2002)

psst!

das problem besteht nicht darin dass ich meinen würde (natürlich hast du mich gemeint in deinem post) ich wäre besser oder so.
bin ich auch nich.
aber wenn ich zum 200sten mal diese frage sehe, dann…err…sorry dass ich mal mit sowas komme.

wie muss man denn da suchen dass man nix findes zu diesem problem?


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (20. August 2002)

Normalerweise habe ich keine Probleme damit derartige Fragen zu beantworten.
Aber gerade bei dieser Sache mit den Ebenenmasken  fällt es ungemein auf, dass die gleiche Frage sehr oft im Forum auftaucht und er eigentlich nur einige seiner Worte, die er sogar in seinem Post verwendet hat, in die Suche hätte eintippen müssen.
Gerade das Wort "Verlauf" bringt ziemlich viele zutreffende Ergebnisse und verweise auf gerade die Threads mit diesen Themen.

Ich will niemanden entmutigen. Fragen müssen gestellt werden.
Sorry wenn das etwas hart rübergekommen ist.

Aber es ist wirlich so, dass man in jedem zweiten Thread nurnoch auf die Suchfunktion verweisen kann.

Naja, an dieser Stelle: Lasst euch nicht runtermachen, ignoriert und macht weiter.

so far
AnonymerSurfer


----------



## Mythos007 (20. August 2002)

OK - ab heute heisst die Devise ...

"BACK TO THE Roots..." das bedeutet ab
heute helfen User wieder Usern - egal
ob die Frage schon zum x´ten mal gestellt
worden ist - einfach kurz und präzise be-
antworten und weiter gehts ... 

So werde ich es auf jedenfall Handhaben.

Bis dann dann euer Mythos doppel null Sieben


----------



## BigJuri (20. August 2002)

Hallo!

Wenn hier schon meinetwegen diskutiert wird halte ich es für richtig wenn ich auch noch was dazu sage.
Ich habe jetzt Photoshop seit ca. 7 Tagen, kenne mich deshalb natürlich nicht so gut aus und probiere ziemlich viel herum. Wenn mir dann mal was Gutes gelingt und ich komme zu einem Punkt den ich nicht beherrsche möchte ich natürlich so schnell wie möglich weitermachen können, weil ich momentan eine ziemlich kreative Phase habe und das muss jetzt alles raus.  
Deshalb wollte ich natürlich so schnell wie möglich die Frage hier posten, um so bald wie möglich eine Antwort zu erhalten. Wegen dieser dämlichen Hektik habe ich die Suchfunktion mit Begriffen "bombardiert", die die Sache nicht wirklich beschreiben und so kam natürlich nichts gutes dabei raus. Als ich dann den Beitrag verfasst habe ist mir dann eingefallen wie die Sache bezeichnet wird doch dann wollte ich auch nicht nochmal suchen (Grund siehe oben).
Wie die Suchfunktion funktioniert ist mir aber sehr wohl bekannt, da bin ich schon "trainiert" vom ehemaligen Hackingforum und von den Kritikerseiten. Da gabs auch jedesmal einen Anschiss, wenn jemand nicht suchen konnte. 
Doch langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Der ganze Brief da oben soll keine Entschuldigung sein sondern eine Erklärung warum es zu diesem zugegebernermaßen sinnlosen Thread kam. Da ich jetzt Zeit habe regelmäßiger mit PS zu arbeiten denke ich mal das ich mich so etwas einarbeiten kann und solche Fragen überflüssig sind. (wenn es nicht anders geht werde ich  (versprochen ).

Ich denke mal man kann diesen Thread hier schließen und ich hoffe ich habe niemanden zu sehr aufgeregt.

In diesem Sinne...

MFG, BigJuri


----------



## |mo| (22. August 2002)

hi @all!

Ich weiß, dass das jetzt eigentlich  is, aber ich muss dem demon jetzt einfach mal recht geben! 
Wen jemand einen gerade mal 2 Tage alten Thread teilweise nicht mal findet zeugt das zwar nicht gerade von besonderer Intelligenz, aber deswegen immer gleich rumzumotzen hilft auch niemandem.
Am Besten ist es doch einfach schnell die URL zu posten und damit gut so, dadurch reißt sich keiner ein Bein aus und der die die Frage gestellt hat freut sich über eine Antwort!

Greetz |mo|


----------



## Nemeseus (23. August 2002)

Immer kewl bleiben , das rutscht ja hier auf mymtw.de niveau ab 

Bleibt bei dem schema Frage -> Antwort , und wenn er nix findet , dann findet er halt nix und regt euch nich so auf


----------



## Nino (23. August 2002)

Amen Bruder =)


----------



## Nemeseus (23. August 2002)

jo amen und schluss is ,jetzt nur noch leute die produktive kommentare zu dem Thema hier haben 




 sonst mach ich das mit euch :-- ...  





So far 

btw : ich brauch nen orangefarbiges blumenbild für nen gfx , wenn haben dann bitte melden ;-)


----------

